# Donnarumma, cominciata intervista Raiola.



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti. 

Foto al secondo post.

Prime indiscrezioni:

Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.

Mazzocchi in un tweet dichiara che stanno cercando di contattare il Milan perché Raiola ha accusato una persona e che per il momento non può dire altro.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

Cioè dalla foto saranno in 3-4 lol


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

che bell'uomo...


----------



## Pivellino (18 Giugno 2017)

Spero nell'infarto in diretta.
Si può dire?


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



su quel foglio ci sono le domande da fare presumo.. se l'intervista non è iniziata, non possono esserci degli appunti su quanto abbia detto di interessante lo zietto


----------



## 1972 (18 Giugno 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Spero nell'infarto in diretta.
> Si può dire?


infarto no, mancamento si...


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

ma è in diretta su qualche canale???


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Che squallido teatrino. Nulla di nuovo insomma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Spero nell'infarto in diretta.
> Si può dire?


Si deve dire.


----------



## luigi61 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.



Mirabelli: Donnarumma oltre ad essere un grande campione, ad oggi è un calciatore del milan; titolarità? Rientra nelle scelte del mister 
Grandissima dichiarazione che mette ancora di più le spalle al muro Raiola


----------



## Butcher (18 Giugno 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Spero nell'infarto in diretta.
> Si può dire?



I fattori di rischio ci sono tutti.


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Mirabelli: Donnarumma oltre ad essere un grande campione, ad oggi è un calciatore del milan; titolarità? Rientra nelle scelte del mister
> Grandissima dichiarazione che mette ancora di più le spalle al muro Raiola



non hai scritto la cosa piu importante: Mirabelli è al centro delle giovanili Vismara ad un evento e non in Polonia a pregare il bimbo affinchè ci ripensi come ci ha detto stamani Franco agli Ordini.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> su quel foglio ci sono le domande da fare presumo.. se l'intervista non è iniziata, non possono esserci degli appunti su quanto abbia detto di interessante lo zietto



Manco la decenza di nascondere.


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Manco la decenza di nascondere.



in linea con il personaggio


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma che è sta cafonata?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Domanda: la finta non è in diretta su qualche tv vero? Tutto a porte chiuse decidendo a tavolino cosa dire e come dirlo vero?!


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> su quel foglio ci sono le domande da fare presumo.. se l'intervista non è iniziata, non possono esserci degli appunti su quanto abbia detto di interessante lo zietto



Le risposte se le ha scritte sulla mano


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Ma che è sta roba???
4 amici al bar??


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



ma cosa pretendevate da 4 ridicoli e un Losco Trafficante d'uomini ??


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Ma quanto é squallida questa immagine?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Ma non si vergognano? Robe da anni 70.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

No dai, Raviolone e due amici da bar


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Il facocero mi sembra proprio in balia degli eventi. Sta raschiando il fondo del barile, si aspettava che il Milan si piegasse e lo vendesse, invece la società è disposta a perderlo a zero. Si sono fregati con le loro mani.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che è sta roba???
> 4 amici al bar??



Sembra siano in una cucina... casomai gli venisse il desiderio di uno spuntino...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ahah che roba patetica


----------



## babsodiolinter (18 Giugno 2017)

Che tristezza...


----------



## Davidinho22 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>


è una delle cose più squallide che abbia mai visto...


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Esiste il metodo per leggere quello che scritto ?
Pagherei di tasca.


----------



## Edric (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.



Toh che strano... il tweet del giornalista rai parrebbe sparito ora... qualcuno direbbe "too late"


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Nessuna novità??


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Sto morendo dal ridere ahahahaha ma come se ridotto?


----------



## Edric (18 Giugno 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esiste il metodo per leggere quello che scritto ?
> Pagherei di tasca.



Niente di che, un semplice intervista Raiola accompagnato da vari smiley a forma di bomba mi pare più la foto (che parla da se)


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Location di grande prestigio! Sembra il garage esposizione di un mercatino di mobili usati.


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Che squallore,che cafonata!


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma è cominciata?


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Giugno 2017)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Location di grande prestigio! Sembra il garage esposizione di un mercatino di mobili usati.



Ikea, probabilmente


----------



## ignaxio (18 Giugno 2017)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Location di grande prestigio! Sembra il garage esposizione di un mercatino di mobili usati.



Ma i soldi li spenderà tutti in cibo e donne?


----------



## luigi61 (18 Giugno 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma i soldi li spenderà tutti in cibo e donne?



Se fa questo guadagna subito 100000 punti per me


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma non erano a Montecarlo ??


----------



## Eflstar (18 Giugno 2017)

E quindi?


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.



Che schifo.


----------



## luigi61 (18 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che schifo.



Mi sa che raviolone stavolta l'ha fatta davvero fuori dal vaso......una sorta di re Mida all'incontrario ; cert era abituato a beccarsi tipo 8,5 mln di commissione per portare Rodrigo Ely a 0 .......il vento e cambiato caro mafioso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

*Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*


----------



## Superpippo80 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ha proprio l'aspetto e la fisiognomica da trafficante, di uomini nel suo caso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Microfoni da sala stampa e sono quattro gatti intorno ad un tavolo...chissà come contavano di montarla poi sta pagliacciata...


----------



## ignaxio (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.



Ha cancellato il tweet che sbaglio?


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*


spero insulti i cinesi e i brutto
poi vediamo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Giugno 2017)

Questa potevano comunque evitarla...una pagliacciata rara...e Donnarumma che non ci mette mai la faccia,pessimo


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*



Hanno difficoltà a capirlo?


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>


Ahahah!!! Come immagine siamo ai livelli della citofonata di Galliani a Destro


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*



Siamo prontissimi.
venga venga mister grasso viscerale.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*



Ma basta, allontanate per sempre questo ciccione.
Il calcio è sport, passione, amore, emozioni.
E' tutto tranne che una serie televisiva, basta!


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Giugno 2017)

Trash puro.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*



Bene, così poi arriva pure una querela per diffamazione


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Raiola del pallone ha giusto la forma.


----------



## ignaxio (18 Giugno 2017)

Tutto questo astio attorno mi rende fierissimo. Pagherei oro per vincere qualcosa quest'anno.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*


Parole grosse, argomenti piccoli. Povero Donnarumma.


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*



Benissimo pero dopo deve avere anche le .... per "ritirare"dal Milan Abate,Bonaventura,Rodrigo Ely e co altrimenti le tue parole sono aria fritta, perchè se pensi tutto quello del Milan allora perchè continui a lasciare Abate e co?


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*



Speriamo almeno ci sarà veramente da divertirsi


----------



## Cantastorie (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.


Mia ipotesi. La società sentito della conferenza di Raiola si organizza con Sportitalia per far dire a Mirabelli ciò che vedete nell'altra notizia (che in pratica è un finto smorzare i toni, e mettere in difficoltà Raiola con la sua conferenza) Raiola lo impara e ritarda al massimo la sua buffonata per studiare cosa dire. I giornalisti conniventi stanno al gioco, ma cominciano a sentirsi un po' a disagio


----------



## ignaxio (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*



Ho messo a scaldare la padella per il mais...

Maledetto panzone.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Mia ipotesi. La società sentito della conferenza di Raiola si organizza con Sportitalia per far dire a Mirabelli ciò che vedete nell'altra notizia (che in pratica è un finto smorzare i toni, e mettere in difficoltà Raiola con la sua conferenza) Raiola lo impara e ritarda al massimo la sua buffonata per studiare cosa dire. I giornalisti conniventi stanno al gioco, ma cominciano a sentirsi un po' a disagio



Molto verosimile.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2017)

Non vedo l'ora di sentire la risposta dei dirigenti del Milan. Qualsiasi cosa venga detta in questo circo, Mirabelli e Fassone asfalteranno tutti in un nanosecondo


----------



## Petrecte (18 Giugno 2017)

Certo che anche i giornalai prestarsi a certe buffonate ... come siamo ridotti .....


----------



## albydigei (18 Giugno 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di sentire la risposta dei dirigenti del Milan. Qualsiasi cosa venga detta in questo circo, Mirabelli e Fassone asfalteranno tutti in un nanosecondo


In realtà prima di dire la verità su tutta la situazione, loro due stavano aspettando proprio il passo falso di Raiola, che sta avvenendo in queste ore. Bene così


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Sembra una partita a scacchi ma raiola non è il più intelligente.
Raiola è convinto di dare scacco in tre mosse, non si è accorto che mirabelli e fassone glielo daranno in due.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Giugno 2017)

Quel poco di buono di Mazzocchi (ecco che i nodi vengono al pettine) twitta il fatto che nell'intervista alla DS Raiola accusa in particolare una persona, e quindi lui sta cercando qualcuno dell'AC Milan per fare da contraltare.

Viscidi vermi, spero che qualcuno vada nel Dark Web e assoldi dei professionisti per dei lavoretti d'artista...


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



Ahahaa

Dai Raiola siamo pronti !


----------



## mabadi (18 Giugno 2017)

Non si sa nulla? Uno dell'isis si è fatto saltare sul luogo dell'intervista? O Raiola sta rileggendo prima di approvare la pubblicazione?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Quel poco di buono di Mazzocchi (ecco che i nodi vengono al pettine) twitta il fatto che nell'intervista alla DS Raiola accusa in particolare una persona, e quindi lui sta cercando qualcuno dell'AC Milan per fare da contraltare.
> 
> Viscidi vermi, spero che qualcuno vada nel Dark Web e assoldi dei professionisti per dei lavoretti d'artista...



Mirabelli ovviamente.
Il ds del milan non può chiamare un giocatore, a detta di sancho panza.


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma qualcuno sa per quanto tempo hanno intenzione di starsene a cazzeggiare rinchiusi in quel container?


----------



## neoxes (18 Giugno 2017)

Oltre che panzone è pure stupido. Era scontato che se la prendesse con Mirabelli, sta facendo la figura del bimbominchia "gnegnegne Mirabelli mi ha scavalcato". Si tratta del DS della squadra mi sembra OVVIO che possa parlare coi i propri tesserati come e quando vuole.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Clamoroso : pare Raiola abbia richiesto l'embargo della propria intervista fino a mezzanotte. Di solito si fa quando ci sono anche quotidiani coinvolti.
Lo riporta tancredi palmieri, gazzetta dello sport.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: sarà una serata molto forte per quel che riguarda le parole.*



Ceeeerto, una serata in cui diranno che renderanno tutto pubblico domani lol pagliacci.


----------



## siioca (18 Giugno 2017)

*Mazzocchi in un tweet dichiara che stanno cercando di contattare il Milan perché Raiola ha accusato una persona e che per il momento non può dire altro.*


----------



## Memories of the Time (18 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Clamoroso : pare Raiola abbia richiesto l'embargo della propria intervista fino a mezzanotte. Di solito si fa quando ci sono anche quotidiani coinvolti.
> Lo riporta tancredi palmieri, gazzetta dello sport.



Non è per la partita dell'under 21?


----------



## __king george__ (18 Giugno 2017)

insomma esce domani....la venderà in esclusiva a qualcuno.....cosi ci guadagna pure ahhaahahahah


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Clamoroso : pare Raiola abbia richiesto l'embargo della propria intervista fino a mezzanotte. Di solito si fa quando ci sono anche quotidiani coinvolti.
> Lo riporta tancredi palmieri, gazzetta dello sport.



Ecco appunto ahahah scontato


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Clamoroso : pare Raiola abbia richiesto l'embargo della propria intervista fino a mezzanotte. Di solito si fa quando ci sono anche quotidiani coinvolti.
> Lo riporta tancredi palmieri, gazzetta dello sport.



Io mi vergogno di essere italiano. Non credo sarebbe consentito questo teatrino in altri luoghi del mondo, dell'universo intero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Mazzocchi in un tweet dichiara che stanno cercando di contattare il Milan perché Raiola ha accusato una persona e che per il momento non può dire altro.



Mirabelli ovviamente.


----------



## luigi61 (18 Giugno 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Mazzocchi in un tweet dichiara che stanno cercando di contattare il Milan perché Raiola ha accusato una persona e che per il momento non può dire altro.



FANTASTICO tutto ciò di sta trasformando in un boomerang che lo spazzera via, aldilà delle più rosee previsioni; si sta rovinando con le sue mani.....giustizia sia


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Qua la questione si fa grossa e la situazione pesante.
Meglio , pronti a tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Anche mazzocchi conferma che ne sapremo di più intorno a mezzanotte.
Lo stesso mazzocchi sta cercando di mettersi in contatto col milan perchè l'attacco mosso è verso una persona specifica del milan.


----------



## siioca (18 Giugno 2017)

Di sicuro Raiola getterà benzina sul fuoco, secondo me finisce male.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Qui sta per scoppiare qualcosa di enorme, preparatevi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Giugno 2017)

Se il mio lavoro mi ha insegnato qualcosa è che se sei cosi stupido da metterti contro grandi realtà  (soprattutto sul piano legale) rischi di essere tagliato fuori e non lavorare più. Sicuramente non sarà il suo caso, troppo potere ormai, ma non mi stupirei se in tanti non volessero piu fare affari con lui


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...




Aggiornato

Quotato


----------



## albydigei (18 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Se il mio lavoro mi ha insegnato qualcosa è che se sei cosi stupido da metterti contro grandi realtà (soprattutto sul piano legale) rischi di essere tagliato fuori e non lavorare più. Sicuramente non sarà il suo caso, troppo potere ormai, ma non mi stupirei se in tanti non volessero piu fare affari con lui


Il barcellona è da anni che lo evita come la peste


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Ripeto.

Bovamentura e Abate devono essere chiamati in sede e dirli o cambiate procuratore e o ve ne andate..

Con questo personaggio non dobbiamo avere nulla a che fare. E molte società in Europa si guarderanno ben due volte prima di avere a che fare con questo pizzaiolo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Qui sta per scoppiare qualcosa di enorme, preparatevi



Non credo, è un fuoco di paglia. Caos creato ad arte da Raiola per innescare la cessione di Donnarumma ed evitare l'anno di stop.


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Di sicuro Raiola getterà benzina sul fuoco, secondo me finisce male.



Cavoli suoi, il Milan è inattaccabile dopo le dichiarazioni di oggi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Proverà a dare la colpa a Mirabelli.. probabilmente ingigantirà un fatto realmente accaduto.. in cui sarà solo la sua parola/versione vs quella di Mirabelli. Deve disperatamente portare la stampa dalla sua parte.. cosi da riabilitare Dollarumma e il suo clan...


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non credo, è un fuoco di paglia. Caos creato ad arte da Raiola per innescare la cessione di Donnarumma ed evitare l'anno di stop.



Si ma se davvero ha delle accuse da fare ci saranno delle conseguenze.
Non c'è più il compagno di merende come AD


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ripeto.
> 
> Bovamentura e Abate devono essere chiamati in sede e dirli o cambiate procuratore e o ve ne andate..
> 
> Con questo personaggio non dobbiamo avere nulla a che fare. E molte società in Europa si guarderanno ben due volte prima di avere a che fare con questo pizzaiolo.



Non è prioritario, c'è dà fare il mercato prima


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Sta per partire la bomba atomica.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Il barcellona è da anni che lo evita come la peste



Anche l'Inter ed il Real non ha piacere a trattare con lui. Gli restano i ladri ed i club inglesi (per ora)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Mazzocchi che risponde a ogni singolo tweet di insulto come se fosse un bambino dell'asilo... che pena....


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mazzocchi che risponde a ogni singolo tweet di insulto come se fosse un bambino dell'asilo... che pena....



Ma da uno cosi cosa vuoi aspettarti?
Ricordo gli europei, tutti gli ospiti in studio lo perculavano dalla mattina alla sera.
Personaggio squallido e ridicolo.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Giugno 2017)

Mi rompe principalmente il fatto che 'sto deposito di lardo e la sua battona col 99 ci stanno solo facendo perdere tempo.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Quotate per favore


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

Il forum comunque non è mai stato così pieno di gente come in questo periodo eh, botte di 1500+ persone tutto il giorno


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche l'Inter ed il Real non ha piacere a trattare con lui. Gli restano i ladri ed i club inglesi (per ora)



Anche Guardiola si é sempre ben guardato dall'incontrarlo anche per strada


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



pare Raiola abbia richiesto l'embargo della propria intervista fino a mezzanotte. Di solito si fa quando ci sono anche quotidiani coinvolti.
Lo riporta tancredi palmieri, gazzetta dello sport


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Secondo me dirà che Mirabelli gli ha promesso la tribuna

Mi auguro per Raiola che abbia delle prove


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me dirà che Mirabelli gli ha promesso la tribuna
> 
> Mi auguro per Raiola che abbia delle prove



Mi auguro per noi che non abbia proprio nulla... ma è facile pensare che se l era preparata... Quindi spero che i nostri abbiano dimostrato intelligenza e sangue freddo


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2017)

Stanno preparando il terreno per portarlo alla Juventus.


----------



## 13-33 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...


Io ero per la vendita di Donnarumma pero si Raiola fa troppo il fenomeno. Nessuna trattativa e tribuna fissa con NO SECCO a tutte le offerte e discussione con il giocatore e suo procuratore.


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Stanno preparando il terreno per portarlo alla Juventus.



dopo un anno di tribuna


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi auguro per noi che non abbia proprio nulla... ma è facile pensare che se l era preparata... Quindi spero che i nostri abbiano dimostrato intelligenza e sangue freddo



Vediamo....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2017)

Non girava la voce di una telefonata di Mirabelli a Raiola piena d'insulti? Magari Raiola l'avra registrata, o qualche chiamata alla famiglia. Non so.

Altrimenti tutto questo casino sarebbe troppo ridicolo


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Stanno preparando il terreno per portarlo alla Juventus.



Lo penso anche io


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non girava la voce di una telefonata di Mirabelli a Raiola piena d'insulti? Magari Raiola l'avra registrata, o qualche chiamata alla famiglia. Non so.
> 
> Altrimenti tutto questo casino sarebbe troppo ridicolo



Il raiolo martire sarebbe però troppo, peggio della beatificazione di moggi.


----------



## neoxes (18 Giugno 2017)

Vorrei capire il senso di queste accuse. Ammesso e non concesso che Mirabelli gli abbia infamato i parenti (e ci starebbe benissimo), questo in che modo cambia la sua posizione? Mirabelli chiederà scusa e finirà lì, non ci saranno notizie positive per il *****.


----------



## S T B (18 Giugno 2017)

pagherei 1000 euro a schiaffo


----------



## Kutuzov (18 Giugno 2017)

Si sta perdendo pure troppo tempo dietro questa situazione. Non ha rinnovato. Portasse un'offerta e il Milan la valuta. Che la piazza si rivoltasse era ampiamente prevedibile.


----------



## Pampu7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Oltre a non far rinnovare Gigio ora butterà m.... su Mirabelli ne sono sicuro.Giusto per mettere in bella mostra il suo amico Galliani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Per me ci saranno accuse più pesanti, oltre il lato sportivo.
In tanti hanno riportato che i due sono venuti quasi alle mani.


----------



## Superpippo80 (18 Giugno 2017)

Intanto su Twitter #Raiola è il secondo hashtag della giornata; è un diluvio di insulti.


----------



## neoxes (18 Giugno 2017)

Striscioni e cori "uomo di *****", bene così.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Donanrumma intanto allo stadio massacrato da insulti.
In bella vista anche uno striscione : DOLLARUMMA.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2017)

A questo punto non mi basta la soluzione tarallucci e vino con vendita al Real Madrid.
Vorrei la distruzione totale definitiva di Raiola. Voglio dimenticarmi della sua esistenza.
Qualunque cosa dica, anche se Mirabelli fosse venuto alle mani o minacciato Gigio sulla tribuna.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Donanrumma intanto allo stadio massacrato da insulti.
> In bella vista anche uno striscione : DOLLARUMMA.



Lo striscione dietro la sua porta, aahahahaha


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> A questo punto non mi basta la soluzione tarallucci e vino con vendita al Real Madrid.
> Vorrei la distruzione totale definitiva di Raiola. Voglio dimenticarmi della sua esistenza.
> Qualunque cosa dica, anche se Mirabelli fosse venuto alle mani o minacciato Gigio sulla tribuna.



Già aveva la fama di uomo di M.... ma ora lo hanno smascherato alla grande davanti a tutti, giusto i rubentini possono dargli ragione. Non so se sarà la sua rovina, ma di certo non riuscirà più a fare completamente i suoi porci comodi come fatto fin'ora


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Non trovo immagino degli striscioni contro fecciarumma, confermate?? Come godo.... grandissimi


----------



## neoxes (18 Giugno 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non trovo immagino degli striscioni contro fecciarumma, confermate?? Come godo.... grandissimi



Nell'altro thread c'è la foto.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non trovo immagino degli striscioni contro fecciarumma, confermate?? Come godo.... grandissimi



Io di questo non riesco a godere.
Donnarumma mi mette solo tanta tanta tristezza.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Fotocopie di dollari in campo
Donnarumma replica ai tifosi..


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Giugno 2017)

Gli hanno appena lanciato una montagna di soldi finti, sto morendo dal ridere

Questo si è rovinato la carriera e sta iniziando a capirlo... 12 mesi così non regge


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Giugno 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non trovo immagino degli striscioni contro fecciarumma, confermate?? Come godo.... grandissimi



Ahahah confermo. Come confermo che gli hanno buttato nella porta i facsmile di banconote. E ovviamente confermo i telecronisti di mamma rai che lo difendono, povero cocco.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

la porta piena di dollari..
gioco fermo per rimuoverli.
Il peso della ricchezza, porta i risparmi pure in campo.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (18 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Nell'altro thread c'è la foto.


In quale thread??

Ma gli stanno lanciando delle fotocopie di banconote dietro la porta!!! Idoli!!!!!!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Davvero?? Cacchio son in treno non posdo vedere!! Fate un report


----------



## bonvo74 (18 Giugno 2017)

L'arbitro li doveva far raccogliere al traditore i dollari finti per terra


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

*qui si parla solo dell'intervista a raiola*


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Quotare


----------



## ignaxio (18 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Nell'altro thread c'è la foto.


Link?


----------



## neoxes (18 Giugno 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Link?



Qui: http://www.milanworld.net/striscioni-contro-donnarumma-polonia-vt48867-new-post.html

Così liberiamo questo thread come ha detto l'Admin.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Mazzocchi in un suo ultimo tweet ha scritto che "Il [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] ha deciso di replicare domani."


----------



## Superpippo80 (18 Giugno 2017)

Godo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

Dopo secoli che non vedevo una trasmissione sportiva, oggi ho buttato un occhio a diretta stadio. Hanno chiamato martorelli, primo "procuratore" in un certo senso di donnarumma che è stato anche il vecchio procuratore di bonaventura.

Per chi conosce già lo schifo della vecchia dirigenza nulla di nuovo*, bordate pesanti e sottointese a galliani e raiola, moggi definito come acqua fresca in confronto. Bordate ai giornalisti che mentono sapendo di mentire, ignorando tutti gli affare loschi degli ultimi anni che coinvolgono in prevalenza un'UNICA squadra.* Testuali parole, un'unica squadra. Quale sarà mai, il benevento? 

Sapete qual'è il bello di questo? Tutti in studio han capito benissimo, ma *NON UNA SOLA VOLTA è stato nominato Galliani. NEANCHE UNA! Riferimenti chiarissimi,ma nessuno ha avuto le palle per farlo*, c'è stato per un attimo un anonimo:" la vecchia dirigenza ha lasciato la polpetta avvelenata".

Che schifo i giornalisti, e si arrabbiano pure quando gli si da dei servi! Per chi conosce le cose e gli intrallazzi ovviamente è stato tutto chiaro, ma penso al tifoso medio che non conosce nulla, non avrà capito una sega del discorso


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Solo io sono un po' teso? 

Temo che abbia qualche asso nella manica


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Giugno 2017)

La cosa che spero di più ora è che si apra il vaso di pandora e vengano allo scoperto i giochini di gallina e il pizzaiolo. Un bel processino dove arrivano le giuste pene e si stappa lo spumante, quello buono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Ore 23.30 intervista alla domenica sportiva


----------



## Konrad (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Ma a parte i tweet di Mazzocchi non è uscito nulla ancora?
Comunque fa tristezza...tanta...intanto durante la telecronaca della Rai si continua a fare da sponsor a Donnarumma e a Raiola


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Solo io sono un po' teso?
> 
> Temo che abbia qualche asso nella manica



Siamo in 2. Aspetto mezza note per andare a dormire


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Si sa qualcosa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

La Rai... "sapremo la VERITA' da Raiola"... ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ore 23.30 intervista alla domenica sportiva



Tra un'ora e venti si saprà tutto...


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Rai... "sapremo la VERITA' da Raiola"... ma non si vergognano?



Metodo vile per fare audience...


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Solo io sono un po' teso?
> 
> Temo che abbia qualche asso nella manica



E' chiaro che si sia registrato le telefonate.

Però anche lui tanto pulito non è, non so se gli convenga questa guerra.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Metodo vile per fare audience...



Gia non guarda nessuno la Rai, se non fanno cosi manco gli anziani gli rimangono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Solo io sono un po' teso?
> 
> Temo che abbia qualche asso nella manica


Ma quale asso nella manica deve tirare questo buffone? Manco il condor aveva assi nella manica, ma soltanto giornalisti asserviti.
Dirà le solite cacate e farà qualche attacco specifico a Mirabelli con Skyfo e Mediaset pronti a dare addosso alla nuova proprietà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quale asso nella manica deve tirare questo buffone? Manco il condor aveva assi nella manica, ma soltanto giornalisti asserviti.
> Dirà le solite cacate e farà qualche attacco specifico a Mirabelli con Skyfo e Mediaset pronti a dare addosso alla nuova proprietà.



Nella mia psicosi mi aspetto un nastro che contiene minacce ahahah


----------



## danjr (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che si sia registrato le telefonate.
> 
> Però anche lui tanto pulito non è, non so se gli convenga questa guerra.


Penso sia reato...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quale asso nella manica deve tirare questo buffone? Manco il condor aveva assi nella manica, ma soltanto giornalisti asserviti.
> Dirà le solite cacate e farà qualche attacco specifico a Mirabelli con Skyfo e Mediaset pronti a dare addosso alla nuova proprietà.



Credo anche io. Avesse tirato rivelazione davvero serie qualche cosa sarebbe già uscito da un pezzo. Saranno quelle attese classiche che non daranno origine a niente.

Un po' come le vecchie "bombe di mercato di Mosca". Gli ultimi minuti di trasmissione partivano le bombe di mosca che non erano altro che supercazzole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Credo anche io. Avesse tirato rivelazione davvero serie qualche cosa sarebbe già uscito da un pezzo. Saranno quelle attese classiche che non daranno origine a niente.
> 
> Un po' come le vecchie "bombe di mercato di Mosca". Gli ultimi minuti di trasmissione partivano le bombe di mosca che non erano altro che supercazzole


Ma serie di che? Mirabelli e Fassone sono puliti. Le uniche cose sporche sono proprio i suo affari col condor.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma serie di che? Mirabelli e Fassone sono puliti. Le uniche cose sporche sono proprio i suo affari col condor.



Appunto. Se c'erano cose reali sarebbero già uscite da un pezzo, quanto meno sarebbero girate indiscrezioni


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2017)

Non ho neanche voglia di ascoltarlo, di guardarlo. Sto tifando contro l'Italia. Pazzesco


----------



## gabuz (18 Giugno 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Penso sia reato...



E' un reato.

Registrare un colloquio, o una telefonata, anche all'insaputa dell'interlocutore, è ammesso solo ai fini probatori.
Divulgarla è un reato.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nella mia psicosi mi aspetto un nastro che contiene minacce ahahah



Magari!
Sarebbe finalmente guerra aperta in tribunale, con tutto quello che il panzone ha da nascondere ci sarebbe da divertirsi, la gente che lo odia non manca di certo


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Inizio ad aver paura che ci sputtani cosi tanto da allontanare qualsiasi giocatore (altro che i top player) da sto casino
Conti e Biglia su tutti


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Inizio ad aver paura che ci sputtani cosi tanto da allontanare qualsiasi giocatore (altro che i top player) da sto casino
> Conti e Biglia su tutti



addirittura..


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> addirittura..



Eh... non tanto per le singole dichiarazioni di stasera ma per tutto il casino che si sta creando


----------



## Milo (18 Giugno 2017)

Per me leccherà il culo per non rischiare che faccia un anno di tribuna...

Smielerà illudendo alcuni tifosi che ci sia ancora uno spiraglio aperto


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Inizio ad aver paura che ci sputtani cosi tanto da allontanare qualsiasi giocatore (altro che i top player) da sto casino
> Conti e Biglia su tutti



ma va, figuriamoci. 

morto un papa se ne fa un altro: avanti con perin (o chi per lui). 
e che sarà mai ? siamo andati avanti anche senza sheva, kakà, e campioni di ben altro calibro. 

certo dispiace, ma la vita va avanti.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...





*Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*



Tanto noi saremo sempre dalla parte della società, inutile che ci provi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*



Ovvio, colui che fa mercato al posto di Galliani e non gli dà più le mazzette.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovvio, colui che fa mercato al posto di Galliani e non gli dà più le mazzette.



una barzelletta, mirabelli o meno, i 5 milioni glieli sganciavano e gli davano pure la fascia di capitano, Lui doveva solo fare il suo dovere in campo


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*



Bisogna passare alle vie legali


----------



## MarcoG (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*



si si... una carriera a rischio, cinque e passa milioni a stagione rifiutati oltre maglietta da capitano e idolo dei tifosi per un direttore sportivo... e detto ora... si si, ti crediamo tutti...


----------



## IlCigno (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tanto noi saremo sempre dalla parte della società, inutile che ci provi


+1


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*



Ma pensa davvero che i tifosi siano così idioti ?


----------



## danjr (18 Giugno 2017)

Tutti con Mirabelli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*



Come volevasi dimostrare, l'intervista sarà un fuoco di paglia. Ovviamente i giornalisti faranno di tutto per far sembrare sta cosa un dramma, ma la realtà sappiamo tutti qual'è


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*



Onestamente non penso che abbiamo sbagliato, però a questo paznone andavano dati zero alibi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma pensa davvero che i tifosi siano così idioti ?



Ce ne sono una valanga pronti a crederci.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*




La cosa che gli rode di più è che i tifosi invece di accusare Mirabelli e Fassone stanno insultando il suo assistito, avendo capito benissimo chi sono i responsabili del mancato rinnovo. Se Sperava che i tifosi si incavolassero con la nuova società ha sbagliato i conti.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*



Io credo che il pizzaiolo si stia davvero rovinando le mani, sta creando un precedente.. secondo voi in futuro le società come si comporteranno con questo qui? Prima erano tutte "impaurite".. ora sapranno come prendere le misure.

Secondo me si è davvero messo nei pasticci. Il Milan è un'azienda che fattura 250 mln di euro con un bacino alto di tifosi. E' una società che rimane importante a livello mondiale, la società di calcio seconda più costosa nella storia... e secondo voi si fanno mettere sotto da questo venditore di Pizza?


----------



## Konrad (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Tancredi Palmieri: Raiola ha sparato a zero su Mirabelli. E' lui il motivo del non rinnovo di Donnarumma.*



Io adesso che ha parlato Raiola inizio davvero a pensare che Mirabelli non sia un buon DS...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (18 Giugno 2017)

Lanciare subito l'hashtag iostoconmirabelli, raiolabuffone e roba simile


----------



## 1972 (18 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io adesso che ha parlato Raiola inizio davvero a pensare che Mirabelli non sia un buon DS...



non sottovalutare mai il nemico soprattutto se il nemico e' il demonio.....


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

*L'intervista andrà in onda su Mediaset, Rai e Sky a partire da mezzanotte.*


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io credo che il pizzaiolo si stia davvero rovinando le mani, sta creando un precedente.. secondo voi in futuro le società come si comporteranno con questo qui? Prima erano tutte "impaurite".. ora sapranno come prendere le misure.
> 
> Secondo me si è davvero messo nei pasticci. Il Milan è un'azienda che fattura 250 mln di euro con un bacino alto di tifosi. E' una società che rimane importante a livello mondiale, la società di calcio seconda più costosa nella storia... e secondo voi si fanno mettere sotto da questo venditore di Pizza?



Ho anch'io la sensazione che stia raschiando il fondo


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2017)

che cavolo c'entra col mandare affa milioni di tifosi della tua squadra ? coccolato lanciato strapagato e x il ds mandi tutti affa ? ma chi ci crede ? ahahah
puerili


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2017)

Questo tentativo di gettare la colpa su Mirabelli è imbarazzante.
Come se fosse un perno del Milan che ha fatto male il suo lavoro e si è scontrato con un altro perno come Donnarumma.

Mirabelli si può dimettere domani così come lasciare il Milan fra anni. Ma è comunque un dirigente, non è uno che scende in campo. 
Sono sempre i giocatori i protagonisti della scena, quelli a cui i tifosi ai affezionano e quelli da cui si sentono traditi. 

Raiola e tutti i pro-Donnarumma si devono rendere conto che la responsabilità, nelle modalità analoghe a quelle di Donnarumma, è tutta del giocatore dopo che la società ha fatto il possibile (o quasi) per trattenerlo.

Nessuno in buona fede o con un minimo di intelligenza sosterrebbe "il giocatore volera restare a tutti i costi", quando non si è mai riscontrata un'effettiva volontà da parte di Donnarumma a restare.

E la malafede di Raiola, Donnarumma e tutto il suo entourage viene fuori ogni qualvolta fanno trapelare che per loro si poteva discutere del contratto a fine anno, una roba fuori da ogni logica.

*E' una scelta di Donnarumma, della sua famiglia e di Raiola. Il lavaggio del cervello ha funzionato, niente di più niente di meno.*


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *L'intervista andrà in onda su Mediaset, Rai e Sky a partire da mezzanotte.*



A reti unificate tipo il presidente della repubblica ahaha


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Avranno provato in tutti i modi a tenere Fecciarumma lontano da social, tv, internet... ma stasera il messaggio gli è arrivato per forza. Credo che sia la prima volta che un traditore viene stroncato così fuori dalla propria nazione... tanta roba. Adesso Raiola è con le spalle al muro.. l'intervista è la sua ultima occasione per cambiare le carte in tavola...mentendo as usual


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io credo che il pizzaiolo si stia davvero rovinando le mani, sta creando un precedente.. secondo voi in futuro le società come si comporteranno con questo qui? Prima erano tutte "impaurite".. ora sapranno come prendere le misure.
> 
> Secondo me si è davvero messo nei pasticci. Il Milan è un'azienda che fattura 250 mln di euro con un bacino alto di tifosi. E' una società che rimane importante a livello mondiale, la società di calcio seconda più costosa nella storia... e secondo voi si fanno mettere sotto da questo venditore di Pizza?



Esatto , Raiola sta esagerando ... occhio


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *L'intervista andrà in onda su Mediaset, Rai e Sky a partire da mezzanotte.*



Che pagliacciata


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono una valanga pronti a crederci.



e chi sarebbero ??? altri Bimbominkia ??
Onestamente penso solo degli ingenui fino al midollo,possono credere a questo qui.. 
che tra l'altro sarebbero gli stessi che insultavano fino a ieri/oggi


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *L'intervista andrà in onda su Mediaset, Rai e Sky a partire da mezzanotte.*



Credo che la guarderò sulla Rai, tra i tre letamai mi sembra il meno peggio


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *L'intervista andrà in onda su Mediaset, Rai e Sky a partire da mezzanotte.*



A reti unificate, e chi ****'è, Brezhnev che annuncia la guerra atomica agli Stati Uniti?
Qui si va oltre l'affaire del.procuratore e del portiere, il potere che si sta dibattendo disperato è quello del fetente ex AD. Ma era l'ultima cartuccia da sparare, e ha mancato il bersaglio. 
Crepa, Condor putrido, e portati dietro il tuo figlio adottivo Rokko (lo deve aver raccattato in una favela di Rio, a giudicare dalla carnagione).


----------



## Edric (18 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , Raiola sta esagerando ... occhio



Non solo Raiola, anche alcuni giornalisti e "opinionisti" stanno veramente esagerando. 
Anche al servilismo c'è un limite.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

Il puzzo del guercio bianconero si sente lontano kilometri.


----------



## TheZio (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *L'intervista andrà in onda su Mediaset, Rai e Sky a partire da mezzanotte.*



Giornalisti schifosi! Mai nessuno che gli abbia chiesto del perchè Ely, contratto scaduto con l Avellino in B, ci sia costato 8 milioni di euro!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2017)

I giornalisti asserviti potranno girare la frittata come vorranno, ma noi veri tifosi milanisti sappiamo come stanno le cose, e abbiamo una posizione precisissima.

Heil Mirabelli


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ahahaha heil Mirabelli m'ha spezzato


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)




----------



## GenioSavicevic (18 Giugno 2017)

Comunque nel passaggio di proprietà Fassone o chi per lui avrà studiato per filo e per segno i libri contabili, i bilanci ecc. Il suino porcello deve stare molto attento perchè qualcosa è saltato fuori sicuramente, quì rischia almeno gli arresti domiciliari se qualcuno si inaltera


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Girano già gli spoiler


----------



## mabadi (18 Giugno 2017)

Mi sto convenendo che dietro Elliott ci sia Berlusconi che ha interesse affinchè l'attuale dirigenza fallisca in modo da riavere il controllo del Milan pagando metà dell'incassato.
Era quindi chiaro che Donnarumma sarebbe andato via...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Spero che i congiuntivi non se li sia dimenticati dentro la valigietta piena di mazzette prese dopo questa porcata. Capire cosa dice questo analfabeta a volte non è facile.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

*Intervista tra mezzora a reti unificate su Rai Sport, Sky Sport 24 e Premium Sport News.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Intervista tra mezzora a reti unificate su Rai Sport, Sky Sport 24 e Premium Sport News.*



Manco fosse Papa Bergoglio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Intervista tra mezzora a reti unificate su Rai Sport, Sky Sport 24 e Premium Sport News.*



Manco fossimo in guerra


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Chiaramente preoccupato per aver saltato lo spuntino delle 18


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Intervista tra mezzora a reti unificate su Rai Sport, Sky Sport 24 e Premium Sport News.*



Ma siete seri?? 

Mi volete dire che manderanno l intervista su queste tre reti???? 

Povero giornalismo italiano.
Si è toccato il fondo.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2017)

dirà che mirabelli ha minacciato la famiglia aahahahahah


----------



## Edric (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Intervista tra mezzora a reti unificate su Rai Sport, Sky Sport 24 e Premium Sport News.*



Il punto più basso del giornalismo sportivo italiano ?


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Intervista tra mezzora a reti unificate su Rai Sport, Sky Sport 24 e Premium Sport News.*



Siamo un paese ridicolo...reti unificate per questo cialtrone...mamma mia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Intervista tra mezzora a reti unificate su Rai Sport, Sky Sport 24 e Premium Sport News.*



Paese delle BANANE.
Solo in un paese come il nostro ci puo' essere una cosa del genere a reti unificate. 
Questo e' il metodo Galliani, la puzza del geometra e' PALESE.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini, giornalista di Rai Sport, è cominciata l'intervista a Raiola. Seguono aggiornamenti.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



*Tweet Pedullà: "Raiola a mezzanotte per tutti. Neanche per il discorso a reti unificate di fine anno"*


----------



## Edric (18 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> *Tweet Pedullà: "Raiola a mezzanotte per tutti. Neanche per il discorso a reti unificate di fine anno"*



Interessante anche la "risposta" di Pedullà all'avvocato Rigo (che si lamentava del basso stipendio) sulle commissioni già pagate per Donnarumma.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

*Donnarumma a fine partita: "Sorriso sempre"*


----------



## bmb (18 Giugno 2017)

Una pagliacciata senza precedenti. La nostra, unica, fortuna è che Fassone e Mirabelli ne vengono fuori benissimo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Donnarumma a fine partita: "Sorriso sempre"*



Sorrido sempre, ciao.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2017)

willy wonka ha scritto:


> *donnarumma a fine partita: "sorriso sempre"*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Donnarumma a fine partita: "Sorriso sempre"*



Ma si...non gli frega niente, garantito


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Donnarumma a fine partita: "Sorriso sempre"*








Non mi sembrava stesse sorridendo


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Giugno 2017)

In merito alla vicenda, e soprattutto per sottolineare quanto è caduto in basso il giornalismo italiano e soprattutto LA TV DI STATO, cioè un servizio pubblico per il quale PAGHIAMO, vi posto questo gioiello trovato sui social. Chapeau.


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Donnarumma a fine partita: "Sorriso sempre"*



ho visto la scena, questo deve marcire in tribuna un anno


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Donnarumma a fine partita: "Sorriso sempre"*


----------



## Heaven (18 Giugno 2017)

Mi aspetto un tripudio contro il Milan a domenica sportiva 

Se notate anche nei tweet che passano mettono solo messaggi pro Donnarumma (quando l'hashtag Dollarumma è in tendenza..strano)


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Giugno 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto un tripudio contro il Milan a domenica sportiva
> 
> Se notate anche nei tweet che passano mettono solo messaggi pro Donnarumma (quando l'hashtag Dollarumma è in tendenza..strano)


Oh, figurati: lo schemino è già partito. Tra l'altro sono già in diversi affiliati al club "Suvvia ora basta, è solo un ragazzino di 18 anni".
Mi verrebbe da rispondere: "Il ragazzino di 18 anni però è anche capace di non accontentarsi neanche di 20 milioni di euro in 5 anni, e dell'amore incondizionato dei suoi tifosi".


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto un tripudio contro il Milan a domenica sportiva
> 
> Se notate anche nei tweet che passano mettono solo messaggi pro Donnarumma (quando l'hashtag Dollarumma è in tendenza..strano)


Noi non ci dovremo fermare. Mai.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> In merito alla vicenda, e soprattutto per sottolineare quanto è caduto in basso il giornalismo italiano e soprattutto LA TV DI STATO, cioè un servizio pubblico per il quale PAGHIAMO, vi posto questo gioiello trovato sui social. Chapeau.



Condivido tutto. 

Pagliacciata


----------



## Snake (19 Giugno 2017)

voleva il tempo il pagliaccio, il tempo per andare a parametro zero


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> In merito alla vicenda, e soprattutto per sottolineare quanto è caduto in basso il giornalismo italiano e soprattutto LA TV DI STATO, cioè un servizio pubblico per il quale PAGHIAMO, vi posto questo gioiello trovato sui social. Chapeau.



Condivido tutto. 

Pagliacciata


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Noi non ci dovremo fermare. Mai.



Sinceramente ero arrabbiato con Sheva quando se ne andò, con Kakà fui più distaccato, ma verso questo verme nutro un odio pazzesco. E non è perchè valga qualcosa come giocatore, perchè un Kakà o uno Sheva sono stati mille volte più importanti, ma sto schifoso pezzente innamorato solo delle nane e dei soldi deve avere una vita miserabile.. bisognerà augurargli ogni giorno da qui al suo quarantesimo compleanno lutti e dolore.


----------



## JohnShepard (19 Giugno 2017)

Ma l'avete sentito? Si sta scavando la fossa con le sue mani sto buzzurro! Mobbing ahahahahahahahahahahah
ma rompiti verme


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (19 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Donnarumma a fine partita: "Sorriso sempre"*



Ti venisse una paresi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto.
> 
> Pagliacciata



Grandissimo. Neanche Nicolae Ceausescu trattava la prensa in questo modo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto un tripudio contro il Milan a domenica sportiva
> 
> Se notate anche nei tweet che passano mettono solo messaggi pro Donnarumma (quando l'hashtag Dollarumma è in tendenza..strano)



Non sto vedendo la trasmissione, però non ho visto un solo tweet per donnarumma su twitter, manco uno. E' impossibile che ne abbiano trovati, se li saranno fatti sul momento loro


----------

